
Large prime numbers for sale - benten10
http://www.mappamathics.com/
======
wbhart
You can use a Baillie-PSW test to efficiently test numbers for probable
primality. There are currently no known counterexamples for this algorithm, so
it gives a modest degree of certainty.

However, Pari-GP has an APR-CL implementation, or there are a number of ECPP
implementations available that can check it.

It doesn't take all that long to actually prove primality of a number this
size. It takes almost no time at all to demonstrate they are probably prime,
as this person appears to be doing.

Now if I got a primality certificate (which I could check myself), 1 Euro
might not be such a bad price.

------
a3n
[https://duckduckgo.com/?t=lm&q=lists+of+large+primes](https://duckduckgo.com/?t=lm&q=lists+of+large+primes)

------
erronjason
The cost scaling seems a bit off balance.

